# What gacha games do you play and/or have you played?



## Dunquixote (Aug 31, 2020)

I have been playing One Piece Treasure Cruise for three years and I’ve been playing Last Cloudia since February. I have Final Fantasy Record Keeper downloaded but haven’t touched it for months. Been playing more casually OPTC lately because got burnt out from event after event and have been ticked off at the company since New Year’s.

Other games that I’ve tried but ended up deleted - no particular order: Final Fantasy Brave Exvius, FFBE War of the Visions, Last Dragalia, Bleach Brave Souls, Fate Grand Order, Attack on Titan Tactics, Naruto Ultimate Ninja Blazing, Animal Crossing Pocket Camp, Fire Emblem Heroes

Anyone else play gacha games? If so, what ones? Are you p2p or f2p?

I used to be p2p for OPTC to a degree; on my birthday and holidays where I got a gift, I’d ask for an itunes card and use it on the game. I refuse to pay anymore after seeing the way they handled what the OPTC reddit community calls gem valley and the ranking events that happened one after another at the time and the lack of communication.

I was considering to dip a little (by asking for a gift card) on my birthday for last cloudia, but last minute, i decided to get a switch lite and acnh. Better investment since to get some unit exclusive weapons you need to buy about $160 worth of paid crystals.


----------



## rianne (Aug 31, 2020)

The ones I've played are:

Nintendo Badge Arcade
ACPC
KleptoCats
Hello Kitty World
MOOMIN Welcome to Moominvalley
Pokémon Masters
I believe I've spent about $20 total across these games. I really try to do what I can as F2P, but whales will do as they please to remain at the top of course. I get bored easily with this type of business model, so I often end up stopping once the paywall affects the gameplay pervasively.


----------



## Hypno KK (Aug 31, 2020)

Nope. I play some other mobile games but gacha games don't appeal to me. I feel like the ones I've tried focus mainly just on the collection aspect rather than the gameplay itself so they just seem pointless to me.

I also don't like games that aren't transparent about microtransactions. I much prefer paying for a game upfront (or playing the beginning for free and paying to unlock the rest because that's more like a demo). I don't mind free-to-play games with microtransactions that are options and meant for hardcore fans or if you want to support the devs. That can even be a good way to contribute for less than the cost of a game if you're broke. Neko Atsume is a pretty good example of what I'm talking about! Unfortunately, most games with microtransactions make them feel mandatory and like there's no end to them and no thank you to that.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020



rianne said:


> The ones I've played are:
> 
> Nintendo Badge Arcade
> ACPC
> ...



I'm not sure all of those games are gacha games. Pretty sure the Moomins game is a farming simulator like Farmville and KleptoCats is more of an idle game. They might have microtransactions but I wouldn't consider them gacha games -- for me, gacha games are the ones that have a mechanic like prize machines and where it's a main feature.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 31, 2020)

Hypno KK said:


> Nope. I play some other mobile games but gacha games don't appeal to me. I feel like the ones I've tried focus mainly just on the collection aspect rather than the gameplay itself so they just seem pointless to me.
> 
> I also don't like games that aren't transparent about microtransactions. I much prefer paying for a game upfront (or playing the beginning for free and paying to unlock the rest because that's more like a demo). I don't mind free-to-play games with microtransactions that are options and meant for hardcore fans or if you want to support the devs. That can even be a good way to contribute for less than the cost of a game if you're broke. Neko Atsume is a pretty good example of what I'm talking about! Unfortunately, most games with microtransactions make them feel mandatory and like there's no end to them and no thank you to that.
> 
> ...



Totally understandable. Even though I paid for OPTC and liked some of their gem packs that offer you a ticket for selected units, I prefer no microtransactions more and more now and seeing how a lot of these companies treat even their most loyal players. :/ Seeing the way gaming is leaning more and more towards them and locking content with a subscription, I worry that ACNH might end up going in the direction of having paid dlc since I can’t afford it. 

I can’t deny that I enjoy the gameplay though in the gacha games that I still play or collecting units. 

One thing that bothers me about last cloudia besides the cost to get a unit exclusive weapon is that the step up banners are paid only or the rare occasion, first two steps you can use free gems but the rest you need paid. -.-


----------



## amemome (Aug 31, 2020)

Love Live
Love Nikki
Pokemon Masters
Animal Crossing Pocket Camp

I whale really hard on gacha games so I don't play any of them (minus occasionally pocket camp) anymore. I think I enjoyed Love Live the most out of the gacha games I've played, and stuck with Pocket Camp for the longest.

I wish mobile games were less predatory and that I was more patient to wait for things.


----------



## dedenne (Sep 1, 2020)

i used to play fire emblem heroes, however i havent played it in over a year and dont plan on returning for it for a while bc of spoilers for the fe series as a whole.
i played some azur lane a few months ago but havent touched it recently, should get back to that.
i am currently playing arknights and i really like it so far, nice battle system so i think im gonna keep playing it for a while.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 1, 2020)

[


dedenne said:


> i used to play fire emblem heroes, however i havent played it in over a year and dont plan on returning for it for a while bc of spoilers for the fe series as a whole.
> i played some azura lane a few months ago but havent touched it recently, should get back to that.
> i am currently playing arknights and i really like it so far, nice battle system so i think im gonna keep playing it for a while.



A friend of mine is playing Arknights as well and he seems to be enjoying it as well . The artwork looks really nice for that game too.


amemome said:


> Love Live
> Love Nikki
> Pokemon Masters
> Animal Crossing Pocket Camp
> ...



I agree. I don’t think I was close to a whale but I seriously loved any chance to get a selected pool of units in OPTC and I love One Piece so much. It’s a shame they have been getting so greedy and now guaranteed pulls (with this current banner as an exception) going up from 12 (which I thought was a lot) to 20 pulls needed. In Last Cloudia, even though I prefer to stay f2p and the cost to get equipment is ridiculous, I would really love at least one unit exclusive weapon and support the game too since it is new and I’d like to see it last because I love the artwork and story.


----------



## Pondo (Sep 1, 2020)

The only one I have on my phone & play daily (for the daily login bonuses) is, uh, CocoPPa Play


----------



## Cheren (Sep 9, 2020)

I play Ensemble Stars and Hypnosis Mic ARB but I'm taking a much needed break from them to play Midnight Cinderella, a game I wasn't expecting to like as much as I do. I've also played On Air! and A3 a little bit, and I was thinking I'd give Obey Me! and Rosetown Diary a chance since they both seem to have those otome game aspects that I crave.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2020)

I've played Fire Emblem Heroes and Miitomo(RIP) and a bunch of other app games (rhythm games n stuff)

I do play ACC which is definitely a bad game but I need something on my phone and it's better than most.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 11, 2020)

I played Bleach Immortal Soul for awhile but burnt myself out big time. Really fun game, but what did it for me was every time a new character was released I had to keep dumping resources into them and it was just very time consuming. I'd like to get back into it eventually, but right now most of my attention is focused on Sonic Forces Speed Battle (which is kind of a gacha?). I'm interested in trying Epic Seven maybe, but I really shouldn't try to get myself too into these. It's always the same result in the end.


----------



## FinalArcadia (Sep 12, 2020)

Gonna bold the ones that I still actually play (Fire Emblem Heroes, AC: Pocket Camp, Dissidia Opera Omnia):

Final Fantasy Record Keeper - this one is good and not too bad for F2P, but at one point I ran out of storage space on my phone and didn't have a tablet yet, so I had to drop it. Sometimes I miss it, but then I realize I keep up with too many games as it is so I leave it as a memory.
Final Fantasy Brave Exvius - money-grubbing game right here. Final Fantasy gachas are usually pretty fine for free players, but NOT this one. It's got powercreep issues, a story that went downhill after season 1... Not that good. The sprites are lovely and the music is nice, but otherwise, I haven't missed this one since I quit it >a year ago.
*Fire Emblem Heroes* - still have fun with this one! Started at launch, and I've got a good amount of +10 heroes despite being F2P. I like collecting faves and sometimes giving them good skills through inheritance. Powercreep is definitely an issue in this game too, but ehhh, there are at least minor attempts to give fans of outdated units methods to beef them up a little. I've got my +10 Conrad and his Valentine alt at +10 as well, and that's all I can really ask for since I play this for my faves from the series.
Miitomo - I actually forgot I played this until someone else mentioned it in this thread. It, uh.... sure existed.... not very memorable, and barely even a game.
*Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp* - still playing! Probably not for long though, since my tablet isn't 64-bit and I think the upcoming November update is going to ruin me. BUT I'll keep playing in the meantime, because I actually like the fortune cookies (if you just accept that you're not always going to get every item you want and take what you can, it becomes like fun, free gambling lol) and there's SO MANY cool pieces of furniture and clothing that New Horizons DESPERATELY needs. I would kill for them to implement these fortune cookies as Nook Mile rewards or something, along with amenities maybe as things you can build on your island.
Sega Heroes - RIP, game is dead. I quit about 2 months before it died though (before the announcement it was even ending) because all I wanted was Silver the Hedgehog. I didn't get him, so I said screw it and left because it was also a very P2W game with its arena setup.
*Dissidia Final Fantasy Opera Omnia* - probably the best of all the gacha games I play. As is probably obvious from this whole post, I love Final Fantasy, and this game is most like a love letter to the series. Story is decent, there are good interactions between characters from a good variety of the games, characters generally always get a moment to shine thanks to reworks patching up issues in characters' kits and stuff. It's not too grindy either, aside from summon boards, which only happen like once every other month. Very F2P-friendly, especially with the gift of foresight knowing what Japan gets before we do.
Mario Kart Tour - I tried to like this one. I really did. But it was just frustrating and I got sick and tired of all the Mario and Peach alts. And I say that as someone who loves Peach. Back when I played, rubies also were pretty scarce. I dunno if it ever got better, but it's too late for me to go back to it.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 12, 2020)

FinalArcadia said:


> Gonna bold the ones that I still actually play (Fire Emblem Heroes, AC: Pocket Camp, Dissidia Opera Omnia):
> 
> Final Fantasy Record Keeper - this one is good and not too bad for F2P, but at one point I ran out of storage space on my phone and didn't have a tablet yet, so I had to drop it. Sometimes I miss it, but then I realize I keep up with too many games as it is so I leave it as a memory.
> Final Fantasy Brave Exvius - money-grubbing game right here. Final Fantasy gachas are usually pretty fine for free players, but NOT this one. It's got powercreep issues, a story that went downhill after season 1... Not that good. The sprites are lovely and the music is nice, but otherwise, I haven't missed this one since I quit it >a year ago.
> ...



I really loved FFRK as well. I haven’t deleted it since I put a lot of work in it and was waiting for Ardyn to be introduced along with some more equipment for Gabranth. Juggling three gacha games and now ACNH has been difficult, so, for now, I’ve put that aside.

I agree with you on FFBE. I wasn’t too impressed with its story (too cheesy to my liking; though I love Last Cloudia’s story and there are some similarities and cheesy moments); I loved the step ups being available for f2p players though took forever for me to save so i was only able to do a couple. Took forever to get any good weapons or gear and was a pain to keep track of where I was using an equipment so i can un equip it and sell. 

I heard for Fire Emblem Heroes that they’re updating it so you can change your ivs. I was a day one player that quit because i had good units but didn’t have the right ivs to build them properly and my friend who got me into the game quit. I’m tempted to give this game another try some day; having trouble juggling two gacha games and acnh now though so might wait lol. 

Thanks for sharing! Nice to hear about positivie and negative experiences with some of the same games that I played.


----------



## FinalArcadia (Sep 12, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I heard for Fire Emblem Heroes that they’re updating it so you can change your ivs. I was a day one player that quit because i had good units but didn’t have the right ivs to build them properly and my friend who got me into the game quit. I’m tempted to give this game another try some day; having trouble juggling two gacha games and acnh now though so might wait lol.


There's a new item called Trait Fruit (100 needed per IV change you want) that does let you change IVs now, even for previously neutral-only characters like GHB and Tempest Trial units! Depending on when you quit, it might also be new that there are Divine Codes that you can exchange for some Combat Manuals, even some 5-star exclusives and seasonals; if any of those are ones for characters you like, those can be a merge to get rid of a bad flaw like -ATK too. But totally get what you mean about waiting since I feel your pain with juggling more than one gacha at a time, it can be a definite time sink lol.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 12, 2020)

FinalArcadia said:


> There's a new item called Trait Fruit (100 needed per IV change you want) that does let you change IVs now, even for previously neutral-only characters like GHB and Tempest Trial units! Depending on when you quit, it might also be new that there are Divine Codes that you can exchange for some Combat Manuals, even some 5-star exclusives and seasonals; if any of those are ones for characters you like, those can be a merge to get rid of a bad flaw like -ATK too. But totally get what you mean about waiting since I feel your pain with juggling more than one gacha at a time, it can be a definite time sink lol.



Oh nice! I wasn’t sure when the update was coming. I can’t remember when I quit; maybe a year a bit less ago. Thanks for the info! 

OPTC is the most time consuming and demanding of the games I play. I’m just coming back after being burnt out from non stop events; I stay up late to try to maintain my rank for some of the events. Now i’m going to play more casually >< since i missed out on some good event only units. Last cloudia is more casual but still requires me to play enough to get all rewards (really difficult if i don’t have point boosters); been taking it bit more casually too since I am focusing more on ACNH. I’m terrible at balancing my time lol. I think at one point I had four or five gacha games on my phone. That was a nightmare lol.

But, in spite of having my hands full, I still browse to find other gacha games to add so, it’s good to know there has been good improvements to FE Heroes. I was pretty reluctant to quit tbh since the gameplay was always quite enjoyable to me except maybe pvp lol.


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 12, 2020)

Gacha... as in Gacha life?
I'm suddenly very scared


----------



## InstantNoodles (Sep 14, 2020)

Gacha games are so bad for me because I just end up sinking too much money into them. A few years ago I played the Shin Megami Tensei one and the Fate one but decided to stop cuz I was getting too competitive lool


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 14, 2020)

I play a little animal game known as WildCraft. It’s actually pretty fair for monetization and what free players can get. It is kinda grindy though, but I like having those sorts of tasks in the background while I watch something lol


----------



## IonicKarma (Sep 14, 2020)

These days I only play Granblue Fantasy in terms of gacha games.  I used to play Love Live School Idol Festival a ton, both on EN and JP but I kinda just got bored of it over the years.

I also used to play Bandori but extremely bad Gacha luck made me drop that game, I can only take so much of getting no new 4*s


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 14, 2020)

IonicKarma said:


> These days I only play Granblue Fantasy in terms of gacha games.  I used to play Love Live School Idol Festival a ton, both on EN and JP but I kinda just got bored of it over the years.
> 
> I also used to play Bandori but extremely bad Gacha luck made me drop that game, I can only take so much of getting no new 4*s




I can relate; that’s part of the reason that I dropped Fate GO and AOTT. Got fed up with bad banners (not to mention some of the artwork’s quality/inspiration behind them seemed to be lacking, and paid only gems the only guaranteed banners) and pulls - when pulling a five star, I’d pull an unfeatured one, which itself is very rare. I pull way too many craft essences to my liking. 

I‘ve had so many bad pulls and droughts in OPTC, but I still want to stick with this game since the gameplay is still very enjoyable. I plan on sticking with Last Cloudia for as long as possible as well; it’s a relatively new game and has much room for improvement. It’s the only game with a social media account that communicates with players and occasionally has live q and as, which gives me hope they’ll fix even some of my biggest quirks like the paid only gems step up and ark banners to be available to f2p players and the weapons to be obtainable without spending $160 on (little hope for that to change).


----------



## kiriod (Sep 14, 2020)

i really like gacha games w/ idols (i.e. love live, bang dream, ensemble stars, idolish7, etc etc) 

other than those, i currently really like fire emblem heroes, food fantasy, obey me, and fate grand order! though i don't play fgo as much as the others, i still enjoy it because i really like fate a lot in general.

i try to be f2p entirely but i mean.... sometimes it's hard when there's a nice png i want


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 15, 2020)

I have dabbled in a bunch.

These are the ones I stuck with for more than a month before stopping
Disney Line Tsum Tsum, Love Nikki, Puzzles and Dragons, Brave Frontier

The others I  have played for at most 2 weeks before stopping
Fire Emblem Heros, Food, Animal Crossing Pocket camp


----------



## Miss Misty (Sep 21, 2020)

I don't know if it's necessarily a gacha game, but I've played a lot of Hogwarts Mystery. Never spent any real life money on it though. I'm the worst sort of mobile game player: I'm patient, I'm good with time management, and I have a lot of other things to do with my time while the wait timer ticks down.


----------



## Klauser_Bateson (Sep 21, 2020)

Games I have on the iPad currently are Pocket Camp, Dissidia Final Fantasy Opera Omnia, Dragon Quest to the Stars and Housamo/Tokyo Afterschool Summoners. Opera Omnia is the only game I haven't spent money on, while I've put a lot of cash into Housamo and Pocket Camp. 

I tend to play a lot of gacha games so I can't remember all of the ones I've dabbled in and then deleted afterwards, but some of the games I've stopped playing recently are Another Eden (though I might give this one another shot), Pokemon Masters, Dragalia Lost and Mario Kart Tour.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Sep 21, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I have been playing One Piece Treasure Cruise for three years and I’ve been playing Last Cloudia since February. I have Final Fantasy Record Keeper downloaded but haven’t touched it for months. Been playing more casually OPTC lately because got burnt out from event after event and have been ticked off at the company since New Year’s.
> 
> Other games that I’ve tried but ended up deleted - no particular order: Final Fantasy Brave Exvius, FFBE War of the Visions, Last Dragalia, Bleach Brave Souls, Fate Grand Order, Attack on Titan Tactics, Naruto Ultimate Ninja Blazing, Animal Crossing Pocket Camp, Fire Emblem Heroes
> 
> ...



So far it's just been FE Heroes. I wanted to get Pokemon Masters or Mario Kart Tour but my phone is hot garbage and can't hold it xD I just grind for orbs and didn't use a cent of my money...yet lol


----------



## eko (Sep 26, 2020)

animal crossing pocket camp, dragalia lost, cat game, cookie run, dragon mania legends, happy ranch and afk arena are some that i was_ totally hooked_ on for months then suddenly dropped interest, spent $10-$50 each (those "small" <$10 transactions slowly add up...)

right now i've been playing age of magic and arknights, spent around ~$30 on age of magic so far and just $1 on arknights for the gummy starter pack lol, making it the longest i've gone without spending $2+ on a gacha game. i find arknights is *very* f2p friendly considering how easily i fall for exclusive sales/characters and shortcuts


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 26, 2020)

I’ve played Animal Crossing Pocket Camp, Fire Emblem Heroes, Mario Kart Tour, FF Brave Exodius, FF Record Keeper, Dragalia Lost, Pokemon Masters, Granblue Fantasy, Sinoalice and Kingdom Hearts Unchained X. 

Only ones I’ve been playing as of late are Masters and Fantasy. Probably should uninstall the others because I just don’t find them interesting or fun, except maybe Dragalia.


----------



## Mairmalade (Sep 28, 2020)

Ah, gacha games. I try to be ftp, but can be easily swindled when I see characters/items I love. Popular ones I *haven't played* are Fire Emblem Heroes, Mario Kart Tour, Granblue Fantasy, and Fate series ones.

*Ones I've played and enjoyed (and spent some money on):*

Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp
Dragalia Lost
Bungo Stray Dogs: Tales of the Lost
Love Live!
I try not to play more than one at a time because they suck a lot of hours out of you, and I don't vibe with playing gacha games all day.

Currently only playing the newly released *Genshin Impact,* and I can already feel it becoming a favorite. Plus it's _*actual *_co-op (although only for side quests unfortunately, but still). Not any of that use your friends list to get boosts nonsense.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 28, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> Ah, gacha games. I try to be ftp, but can be easily swindled when I see characters/items I love. Popular ones I *haven't played* are Fire Emblem Heroes, Mario Kart Tour, Granblue Fantasy, and Fate series ones.
> 
> *Ones I've played and enjoyed (and spent some money on):*
> 
> ...



Nice choices!  I don’t blame you; that’s a wise decision. I kinda wish I went that route and didn’t get so invested or care so much about collecting as much as I can.

I used to play four at a time and let me tell you, never again. OPTC by itself demands so much time. Even managing the two I play now can be stressful (am playing more casual since I got burnt out a few times with Optc and can’t play these as much with ACNH taking my attention as well).


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 29, 2020)

started playing genshin impact yesterday. really enjoying it so far and it runs quite well on my phone. i felt like rerolling today and on the first reroll i got venti and 2 fischl in 20 summons! rerolling takes a while since u have to rank up a bit but its worth it imo.

previous gacha games i stuck to for a while were fire emblem heroes, pocket camp and epic seven. overall im glad that i dont play those anymore (pocket camp is fine i just got bored after a while) but i have good memories of early feh


----------



## amemome (Sep 30, 2020)

On this thread to add some more gacha games I've been playing:

*- Cats are Cute* - true gacha to get different cats
*- Animal Restaurant *- it has a separate unlockable gacha machine within the game
*- Penguin Isle* - semi-gacha - you can open treasure chests, but this isn't a required mechanic


----------



## IonicKarma (Sep 30, 2020)

Currently my the two gacha games I'm playing are *Genshin Impact* and *Granblue Fantasy*

Genshin Impact I only started because friends here wanted to play it, and it turned out to be a ton of fun!  Glad I got told about this game, I love the gameplay and characters so much!  The gacha rates are pretty bad but eh.

Granblue Fantasy I've played for around 2 years now and I also adore this game!  I need a grindy game in my life for when I got nothing better to do and this game fulfills that role perfectly! 

The other gacha games that I've played and enjoyed are* Love Live: School Idol Festival* (both JP and EN), *Love Live All Stars, Dragalia Lost, Bang Dream, Unison League *(though its kinda a love hate relationship, the rates in that game are soooo bad) and of course, *Pocket Camp*

I've spent an embarrasing amount of money on Love Live Gacha, but I least I like to think that I've learned from my mistakes haha....


----------



## Holla (Sep 30, 2020)

The ones I’ve played are:

Dragalia Lost
Pocket Camp
Mario Kart Tour
Pokémon Masters
Fire Emblem Heroes

Only one I still play is Fire Emblem Heroes it’s the only one I could really get into.


----------



## windfall (Oct 1, 2020)

I've been playing FGO and FEH since launch (f2p btw - although I did drop money on the most recent GSSR in FGO). 

I mostly treat FEH as a way to collect my favourite FE characters, and I spend loads more time on FGO. If anyone plays FGO, it would be cool to talk to you! I had a good time farming gilfest - gotta use the rest of my tickets to clean out the lotto. I agree that the rates are atrocious though, but luckily the 1-3* characters have their uses and I'm pretty diligent with saving my SQ for the servant banners I want every year (not that that's an excuse for the rates tho). It helps that the NA server has clairvoyance!


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 1, 2020)

windfall said:


> I've been playing FGO and FEH since launch (f2p btw - although I did drop money on the most recent GSSR in FGO).
> 
> I mostly treat FEH as a way to collect my favourite FE characters, and I spend loads more time on FGO. If anyone plays FGO, it would be cool to talk to you! I had a good time farming gilfest - gotta use the rest of my tickets to clean out the lotto. I agree that the rates are atrocious though, but luckily the 1-3* characters have their uses and I'm pretty diligent with saving my SQ for the servant banners I want every year (not that that's an excuse for the rates tho). It helps that the NA server has clairvoyance!



Nice choices! I was a day one player for both as well but got tired of bad pulls and the gameplay in Fate GO. I do still kinda miss the game though for the units I liked .  I’m considering maybe eventually returning to FE Heroes; no rush atm since it’s hard balancing ACNH with the two I’m currently playing.


----------



## windfall (Oct 1, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Nice choices! I was a day one player for both as well but got tired of bad pulls and the gameplay in Fate GO. I do still kinda miss the game though for the units I liked .  I’m considering maybe eventually returning to FE Heroes; no rush atm since it’s hard balancing ACNH with the two I’m currently playing.



That's fair, the gameplay isn't for everyone! Combined with the bad rates and lol I can see why alot of people would quit. One of my friends tried to get into it and didn't find the gameplay compelling either. I like it tho :x haha Which servants did you like? 
You could just log into FEH and collect the daily log in orbs to roll for the units you want! (...which is what I do most days lol)


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 1, 2020)

windfall said:


> That's fair, the gameplay isn't for everyone! Combined with the bad rates and lol I can see why alot of people would quit. One of my friends tried to get into it and didn't find the gameplay compelling either. I like it tho :x haha Which servants did you like?
> You could just log into FEH and collect the daily log in orbs to roll for the units you want! (...which is what I do most days lol)



I liked Gilgamesh (archer), Merlin, Heracles, Sakata, Zhuge Liang, Ozymandias, Okita Souji.  I also liked Scathach but never managed to pull her.


----------



## windfall (Oct 1, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I liked Gilgamesh (archer), Merlin, Heracles, Sakata, Zhuge Liang, Ozymandias, Okita Souji.  I also liked Scathach but never managed to pull her.


Oh, we have pretty similar tastes! I've got Gil, Merlin, Herc and Ozzy on your list. Okita and Scathach are pretty cool too but I never pulled them either. I'm waiting for a Waver to spook me (otherwise I'm planning to pick him as my free 5* that they're giving out in 2022).


----------



## moo_nieu (Oct 17, 2020)

Just started genshin impact yesterday and was really blown away. I can't believe it's free  
I highly recommend it to anyone that hasn't played yet. I haven't gotten that far, but I'm excited to team up with my friends once I level up enough c:


----------



## Cactushead99 (Oct 17, 2020)

I got addicted to Fire Emblem Heroes once. Don't fall into that rabbit hole. It's still on my phone, though I'm too scared to open again.


----------



## vanivon (Oct 18, 2020)

currently, it's just A3! (both EN and JP versions ) and cookie run that i play, although i've also got genshin impact installed. just haven't played that one yet.

i _used _to play a bunch more, though -- love live!, bang dream, love nikki, pocket camp, fe heroes, pokemon masters... uninstalled all of them at various points due to a loss of interest combined w needing extra phone space (also w love live! and love nikki trying to curb spending habits, because i played those two for years and poured a lot more money into them than i want to think about lol.) occasionally i reinstall feh if a character i like pops up but it's currently staying uninstalled until they add luthier to the pull pool


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 1, 2020)

currently just fgo na. I'm looking forward to next year, since it doesn't have np5 goal servants with no future banners for the next 2+ years for me

before was also magireco na, but servers officially closed 2 days ago. in the most fitting way possible for this laughably buggy game as well: releasing a barebones as **** gallery mode after a month-long extension that can't even do its most basic functions properly, because none of the image assets are loaded in even after downloading everything before, keeping it as a 6gb space hog, and being a complete pain to scroll, because touching any button for a girl you own takes you to her page after you release. so you have to constantly touch>scroll>release>exit info>repeat

and I guess there's pocket camp too, which I initially just started to unlock the speciality items in new horizons, but have been just staying as a casual thing. though I don't consider it as a gacha game, even if it has gacha elements



windfall said:


> f2p btw


is this rexlent f2p btw or actual f2p btw?


----------



## windfall (Nov 1, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> currently just fgo na. I'm looking forward to next year, since it doesn't have np5 goal servants with no future banners for the next 2+ years for me
> 
> is this rexlent f2p btw or actual f2p btw?



actually f2p  haha 
wish i had the whale money to actually go nuts but i'm pretty happy with my account given the constraints.


----------



## Pondo (Nov 17, 2020)

I have Pocket Camp downloaded, but I stopped playing when NH came out.

Genshin Impact (for both mobile and ps4) & CocoPPA Play take up my gacha game time, though. (And the latter is one I play daily for the login bonuses!)

edit: I forgot I posted here before


----------



## sunnibunniva (Nov 28, 2020)

oh boy this is going to be a shamefully long list

llsif - was obsessed. Glad I stopped playing, just wish I sold my account instead of letting it vanish
llsifas - didn't like the gameplay, very cute art tho. Want to start watching the nijisaki anime
the tsumtsum lookin ll game? puchi...smth? - uh kinda lame
bandori - alright I guess? Music is nice, never finished the anime. There's new bands now??
priconne - I liked the alpaca voiced by soramaru, don't remember the gameplay at all or ever doing a gacha pull.. was it even a gacha game? was this just a fever dream? I think it had cool animated bits in the story...
deresute - too many characters, but fun I guess. Not different from miri****a to interest me
miri****a - still on my phone, always some kind of event to jump into when I open it every few months, and I keep an eye out for new Makoto cards. Basically impossible to whale on outside of japan so that's nice. Might watch the anime when it comes out
revue starlight re live - I remember it being fun? anime was cool but never finshed it
project tokyo dolls - literally started a wikia for this and don't remember a thing about it...
b project muteki dangerous - ryuji cute....... that's all
i chu - momo cute....... that's all
genshin impact - played a bit on my brother's pc cause mine can't run it, so waiting for it to come out on switch
there's probably more...

ya so miri****a & genshin are the only ones I play anymore, but barely. Idolmaster poplinks looks cute so I'll check that out when it releases.
no one is going to read this whole thing why did I spend so much time typing it

	Post automatically merged: Nov 28, 2020

it censored the nickname for million live theater days hhkfh

	Post automatically merged: Nov 28, 2020

miricrapa


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 28, 2020)

achbran03 said:


> oh boy this is going to be a shamefully long list
> 
> llsif - was obsessed. Glad I stopped playing, just wish I sold my account instead of letting it vanish
> llsifas - didn't like the gameplay, very cute art tho. Want to start watching the nijisaki anime
> ...




Thanks so much for sharing!  I like to hear what everyone is playing, so I appreciated that you listed those all .


----------



## neoqueenserenity (Nov 30, 2020)

I don't play these much any more, but

LLSIF English and Japanese- I played for a little over 3 years for each.
LLSIFAS- played for maybe a month? I still have it on my phone because I love Nozomi Tojo
Tokyo 7th Sisters- also a little over 3 years. There is talk of an anime, which I will totally watch. The girls are so great, although I wish I could have translated the Japanese dialogue the story content 
The Idolmaster Cinderella Girls/Deresute- another rhythm game I played for maybe a year?
Magia Record- I loved this game so much when the PMMM series got it's anime spin-off. Unfortunately they shut down the English game, which is a shame cause it was a cute gacha game!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Dec 3, 2020)

I played that Mario kart app thing when it first came out for a while and got really good at it and got bored and quit. I spent some money on it I think, but not a lot (under $10 probably).  I also played pocket camp for a little over a year before I quit that too and spent the same amount of real money on that as well.  Both just got kind of boring like I said and an obvious cash grab, so I didn't feel good playing either anymore and stopped. With pocket camp, I really liked designing my camp but the events got too over whelming for me to keep up with too (I'm a completionist) and so I deleted the app.


----------



## Dunquixote (Dec 3, 2020)

sleepydreepy said:


> I played that Mario kart app thing when it first came out for a while and got really good at it and got bored and quit. I spent some money on it I think, but not a lot (under $10 probably).  I also played pocket camp for a little over a year before I quit that too and spent the same amount of real money on that as well.  Both just got kind of boring like I said and an obvious cash grab, so I didn't feel good playing either anymore and stopped. With pocket camp, I really liked designing my camp but the events got too over whelming for me to keep up with too (I'm a completionist) and so I deleted the app.



That is the same reason I quit. I got too overwhelmed by the events. i think only one event i was able to get all of the furniture plus maybe a few extras. ><


----------



## Rika092 (Dec 14, 2020)

-fire emblem heroes: started a month after launch, played religiously for about 1.5 years, but kinda lost interest. Being a F2P player is a bit difficult because you need to +10 on the heroes and maybe sacrifice more in order to learn desirable skills. So even if I can win against odds and get my favorite heroes summoned, I still can’t use them in competitive battles as I cannot get enough multiple copies of them. I should also mention that there are many seasonal heroes that are only available for very limited time, so if you are a “gotta catch them all” person, this game might drive you crazy (unless you are a whale).

-fate grand order: didn’t play as religiously as FEH, but I was a big fan of the fate series anime, so when the game came out I played for a bit

-animal crossing pocket camp: started at launch but eventually I could not keep up with the amount of new furnitures being release (also limited time) so I decide to not bother at all lol


----------



## TofuIdol (Dec 20, 2020)

~ Fate Grand Order: I've played this since it finally came out in NA though I'm still really behind in the story >w< and being lazy in trying to catch up. So I've mostly just made sure to log in to get quartz to keep rolling since I'm a F2P player. 

~ Sword Art Online Memory Defrag: I've also played this since it came out a few years ago. It's honestly not a bad Gatcha for people who don't wanna spend money. Plus it's something fun to play here and there, and the outfits the character banners are also can be pretty cute. 

~ Genshin Impact: I started playing it but it still hasn't really got me hooked. So it's something I login and play every once in a blue moon. 

~Bleach Brave Souls: I haven't really played this as much as I used to but this is one Gatcha I was hooked on playing. Also a very good free to play Gatcha game, and I enjoyed Bleach so it was fun trying to get all the characters and fun stories for events they made for them.


----------



## Alexander97 (Apr 26, 2021)

I have played Mario kart tour for some time and I enjoy the constant updates of new tracks, characters, karts, and gliders, although hard to get due to the random nature of the game. Every now and then, I’ll pay the gold pass to get more access to the games features in order to enjoy more, but for the most part, I try to play with out buying any of the smaller transactions. Game is very fun, just wish Nintendo could balance the rewards a lot better. They have begun to improve, but still have a long ways to go.


----------



## Merielle (May 6, 2021)

I played One Piece Treasure Cruise for a good while, but I didn't really have time to keep up with it and kinda just fell out of it at some point.  I was mostly F2P, except for a couple times when they offered some special sets and I had some extra spending money on hand.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (May 6, 2021)

i used to play cookie run alot when i had more space on my phone. does that count as a gacha? i miss it :c


----------



## glow (May 6, 2021)

genshin impact

the end 

i used to play acpc but after seeing the release of acnh i couldn't stomach it lol

also hearthstone i guess if it counts as a gacha


----------



## KimiyoCake (Jun 9, 2021)

i'm a slave to gatcha games TvT to the point i believe i spent thousands of dollars on a single app/franchise, which is Ensemble Stars for both their Basic and Music apps </3


----------



## a potato (Jun 9, 2021)

If you count Pocket Camp as gacha, then Pocket Camp. I don't remember the last time I've ever bought a fortune cookie with leaf tickets though, lol. I mainly just play it for the monthly events.


----------



## Romaki (Jun 12, 2021)

I played Girls X Battle 2 for a bit because it was fun, but there was really no point to it so I stopped.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 12, 2021)

I'm thankful to not be a gacha player, I did play Dokkan Battle for a little bit but as soon as I ended up putting money into it I just stopped playing.


----------



## corncob (Jun 17, 2021)

i haven't really touched pocket camp much since i got NH.... but i occasionally take a peek at it!

but the big one for me is (obviously) genshin impact, lmao. i love it. i tend to get the little monthly thing when i can afford to, but otherwise try not to spend money on it... except on rare occasions (and by rare occasions i mean "if venti's banner is up i'm dropping some cash for primogems" lmao. even then i don't go crazy, though.)


----------



## neoratz (Jun 18, 2021)

games i don't play actively...

*bandori: *first mobile gacha rhythm game i ever played, my friend told me about it when the EN version released and i've been playing since! i don't play often these days, though... i really only stick around for the actual Rhythm part of it and the few characters i like. i've grown really tired of the filler stories, character development always being erased, characters that annoy me (which there are now more of because of the new bands LOL), etc.....

*idolmaster CG:SS: *i've known about this game for a while because of the same friend but i didn't play it until a bit after i started bandori! it was really intimidating because there's no english translation. i can't read any of the new stories until they are translated (but honestly they are not any better than bandori's... sometimes they are WORSE). what keeps me around is, again, the rhythm part and the characters i like. it's also a lot more exciting trying to get cards because this game is in 3D and you unlock 3D COSTUMES of the characters!!! i've fallen off of it though because of the same reasons as bandori + it's hard to manage more than 1 mobile game at a time

*moe can change:* this game is BAD but it's stuck with me since i was 13. it's the only gacha game i've ever spent money on (did it when i was 13-14) and i will NEVER do it again... to make matters worse i LOST MY ORIGINAL ACCOUNT (THE ONE I SPENT MONEY ON). that game is so freaking expensive anyways and the gacha is so unforgiving it wasn't even worth it!!! i keep coming back to it because it's the only thing that's really like it and i love how it's kind of like a virtual pet dress up game but... not? i'd love to see something similar that's actually done right and not creepily

*love live SIF:* not much to say here. this game probably has the worst gacha system of any of the idol rhythm games i've tried (for an extended period of time) and i only ever liked 2 characters from it (nico and later rina, i stopped trying love live long before rina existed but she is an amazing little thing). i do not like the amount of buttons on screen in the rhythm portion @_@

*pocket camp:* forgot this one when i originally made this post! i played this pretty actively for a while but i stopped cuz it started feeling like a chore. sometimes i come on when there's items i really want (like the sanrio ones) but i've mostly stopped playing this

*line play:* FORGOT THIS TOO this consumed my life when i was younger. the gacha is super unfair and it's not worth it. the game is also very different now. i'm never coming back to it because apparently they delete your account if you're inactive for a certain period, i didn't find this out until i tried it again a couple years ago only to discover my old account with all my rare stuff was gone ~_~ the art style is VERY cute though, i wish there was more stuff like it that was actually fair

i've played other idol rhythm games but they're not worth mentioning cuz i hardly tried them. stuff like enstars and d4dj i just couldn't really get into them

games i play almost every day...

*cookie run ovenbreak:* i love these little creatures. cookie run is easy to stay into because the gacha is pretty forgiving and it is VERY easy to get the ingame currency as a f2p user.... it's stories are hardly ever deep but, as much as i'd enjoy it, they don't need to be! despite this i'd argue the cookies have MORE personality than 90% of idolmaster and bandori characters just because their flavor texts are all so unique. i also love that new characters are added monthly BUT this has the negative effect of the meta always changing and it makes the game very hard for new players to get into. i luckily have been playing off and on since.... ermmmmm early 2017 maybe? so i don't have much trouble jumping back in whenever i'm in the mood.

*cookie run kingdom:* basically same thoughts as the above but i much prefer the gameplay of ovenbreak. kingdom feels like a slog to get through later in the game (though it is much easier for new players to enjoy)... the story does tend to be more serious though and i like that about it! playing both games gives me a good mix of lighthearted stories and slightly more serious stuff. i'm not really into the more uhhhhhhmmmmm ... rpg look? i don't know how to describe it. but i like it alright here because it's a very silly cookie version of that aesthetic


EDIT: i did not realize how much of a gacha game player i was until i typed this post LOL i sware i hate gacha systems it's just that so many gacha games have something silly and appealing to me in some way


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 19, 2021)

Pocket Camp is my main one, I spend  money on it (For clothes) ... but I'm absolutely in love with it, and I honestly can play it for hours without getting bored. 

It was one of my first animal crossing games, I had deleted it, but re-instslled it. I love it too much. 
--
Ah, I love the Attack on Titan mobile game, I play it on my iPad, and its soo much fun, even though I'm not that great. Also spent alot of tries to get Annie as my first card

Anyone who's played it, with the begining where you get a random person, I replayed until I got Annie lol. But honestly, I love that game
--
South Park. Phone Destroyer 
I dont have it anymore, but I played it to death, never joined any teams, but I played it to death. 

I spent money on ot, loved fighting people online, finished the story, it was fun. Now I kinda wanna reinstall it. But great game, strategy, very fun, lived it. But had to save my wallet lol.

Then some that I'm too embarrassed to say I play  But love them none the less.


----------

